# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Activision xác nhận phần tiếp theo của Destiny

## qnhan10a3

Hãng Activision đã xác nhận rằng phần tiếp theo của game bắn súng đình đám *Destiny* mới ra mắt mùng 9/9/2014 vừa qua đã bắt đầu được triển khai sản xuất. Vâng, các bạn không hề đọc nhầm, đó là phần tiếp theo chứ không chỉ là bản mở rộng.


Lời xác nhận được đưa ra trong buổi báo cáo tài chính của hãng hôm mùng 4 tháng 11 vừa qua. CEO Eric Hirshberg của Activision cho hay *Destiny* đã thu về hơn 325 triệu USD chỉ trong 5 ngày đầu ra mắt và game hiện đang nằm trong top 10 game lớn nhất từng được tung ra ở thị trường Mỹ. Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, ông Hirshberg còn đưa tin: “_Chúng tôi cũng đã bắt tay vào thực hiện các bản mở rộng mới của Destiny song song với việc chuẩn bị phần kế tiếp._”


*Destiny* có thể được coi là một tựa game MMO và nó được dự kiến là sẽ tồn tại trong trong nhiều năm. Tuy nhiên, với tin mới gây chấn động này, ta có thể thấy có nhiều nghi vấn xung quanh vấn đề tuổi thọ của game.


*Destiny* bị “chê” khá nhiều trên các diễn đàn. Tựa game bị coi là thua xa kỳ vọng của người hâm mộ cũng như những lời hứa hẹn của nhà phát hành. Môi trường “mở mà như đóng”, cốt truyện cùng phần chơi campaign ngắn và nhạt, cụt lủn như ép buộc người chơi mua bản mở rộng; tỉ lệ rớt đồ gần như 100% random; trùm chẳng có gì đặc sắc ngoài “trâu máu một cách quá đáng” chỉ là số ít trong những phàn nàn của game thủ. Bởi vậy nên cũng không có gì ngạc nhiên khi đã có nhiều người tuyên bố là sẽ “không mắc bẫy” Activision thêm lần nữa.
Phần mở rộng đầu tiên của *Destiny*, mang tên “The Dark Below” sẽ ra mắt vào ngày 9/12/2014.
*>> Game bom tấn Destiny bị "dân cày" làm loạn*

----------

